# News scroller



## CAONE (Aug 19, 2006)

I have tried to include a New Scroller crated at http://www.news-scroller.com/ on my website at http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Home3.htm
But cannot get it to load

Any ideas and help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

I would reccomend using one of the scrollers from this site: http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex2/index.html

As for the problem with your current scroller, I would make sure it's not conflicting with another javascript. To do that all you simply need to do is stick the existing on a blank page in the same directory and run it. If this is the case, you should be able to easily solver the problem by using an <iframe>, which I see by your site your already familiar with. If you set the border to '0', and make the background the same color, you shouldn't even notice the difference.


----------



## CAONE (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply

I am very inexperienced at doing what you say and cannot get the scroller to work


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you using a web design program? (e.g. Frontpage, Dreamweaver, Fusion 8)


----------



## CAONE (Aug 19, 2006)

Dreamweaver and I'm tring to put the scroll in the cell of atable

Thanks


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright I downloaded your page and added a simple iframe news scroller from dynamic drive. 



Simply open up the page in frontpage, go down to the lower left corner and click "split" or "code", select all, paste the below code and save. Then all you have to do is download the exfile.htm page into the same folder as the page you just edited and it should work. 

The exfile.htm page and instructions on how to change what the newscroller say are located here:http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex2/iframe-ticker.htm


This is the code:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<!-- saved from url=(0041)http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Home3.htm -->
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Cymru Alliance League</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META content="MSHTML 6.00.2900.3086" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY lang=en vLink=#000090 aLink=#000090 link=#000090><BR>
<META content=index,follow name=robots>
<META content=en name=language>
<META content="MSHTML 6.00.2900.2912" name=GENERATOR>
<STYLE type=text/css>BODY {
BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff
}
.style95 {
COLOR: #ffffff
}
.style98 {
FONT-SIZE: 9px; COLOR: #000000
}
.style115 {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 24px; COLOR: #ff0000
}
.style193 {
COLOR: #ff0000
}
.style204 {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-STYLE: italic
}
.style209 {
FONT-SIZE: 12px
}
.style210 {
FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #ff0000
}
.style211 {
FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12px; COLOR: #ff0000
}
.style212 {
FONT-SIZE: 14px; COLOR: #ff0000; FONT-STYLE: italic
}
</STYLE>

<SCRIPT language=javascript src="Cymru Alliance League_files/menuscript.js" 
type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
<LINK media="screen, print" href="Cymru Alliance League_files/menustyle.css" 
type=text/css rel=stylesheet>
<DIV align=center>
<DIV align=center>




</DIV><TR><FWL code="scrollingtext">
<MARQUEE scrollAmount=4 width="90%" bgColor=#cccccc><FONT face=georgia 
color=#ff0033 size=5>New reg forms not available till the 
AGM</FONT><BR></MARQUEE><TR><BR><TR><TD><A 
onmouseover="setOverImg('1','');overSub=true;showSubMenu('submenu1','button1');" 
onmouseout="setOutImg('1','');overSub=false;setTimeout('hideSubMenu(\'submenu1\')',delay);" 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Home.htm" target=""><IMG id=button1 
hspace=2 src="Cymru Alliance League_files/button1up.png" vspace=1 
border=0></A><A 
onmouseover="setOverImg('2','');overSub=true;showSubMenu('submenu2','button2');" 
onmouseout="setOutImg('2','');overSub=false;setTimeout('hideSubMenu(\'submenu2\')',delay);" 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/*" target=""><IMG id=button2 hspace=2 
src="Cymru Alliance League_files/button2up.png" vspace=1 border=0></A><A 
onmouseover="setOverImg('3','');overSub=true;showSubMenu('submenu3','button3');" 
onmouseout="setOutImg('3','');overSub=false;setTimeout('hideSubMenu(\'submenu3\')',delay);" 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/*" target=""><IMG id=button3 hspace=2 
src="Cymru Alliance League_files/button3up.png" vspace=1 border=0></A><A 
onmouseover="setOverImg('4','');overSub=true;showSubMenu('submenu4','button4');" 
onmouseout="setOutImg('4','');overSub=false;setTimeout('hideSubMenu(\'submenu4\')',delay);" 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/*" target=""><IMG id=button4 hspace=2 
src="Cymru Alliance League_files/button4up.png" vspace=1 border=0></A><A 
onmouseover="setOverImg('5','');overSub=true;showSubMenu('submenu5','button5');" 
onmouseout="setOutImg('5','');overSub=false;setTimeout('hideSubMenu(\'submenu5\')',delay);" 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/*" target=""><IMG id=button5 hspace=2 
src="Cymru Alliance League_files/button5up.png" vspace=1 border=0></A><A 
onmouseover="setOverImg('6','');overSub=true;showSubMenu('submenu6','button6');" 
onmouseout="setOutImg('6','');overSub=false;setTimeout('hideSubMenu(\'submenu6\')',delay);" 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/*" target=""><IMG id=button6 height=18 
hspace=2 src="Cymru Alliance League_files/button6up.png" width=107 vspace=1 
border=0></A> 
<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="90%" align=center 
border=2>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TH scope=col><SPAN class=style115>NEWFA Referees association introduce 
their web site <EM><A 
href="http://www.teambuilderpro.com/newreferees">(site</A>)</EM></SPAN></TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#ff0000 height=0% cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="95%" 
align=center border=2>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TH scope=col width="24%" bgColor=#ffffcc><A 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/NEWS.htm">LATEST NEWS</A></TH>
<TH scope=col width="24%" bgColor=#ffffcc>Mini League Table </TH>
<TH scope=col width="24%" bgColor=#000000><SPAN class=style95>LEAGUE 
SPONSOR</SPAN></TH>
<TH scope=col width="28%" bgColor=#ffffcc>
<P>AGM</P></TH></TR>
<TR>
<TH scope=col bgColor=#ffffff height=194>
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>
<!--

/*==================================================*
$Id: slideshow.js,v 1.16 2003/10/14 12:39:00 pat Exp $
Copyright 2000-2003 Patrick Fitzgerald
http://slideshow.barelyfitz.com/

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
(at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the
GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307 USA
*==================================================*/

// There are two objects defined in this file:
// "slide" - contains all the information for a single slide
// "slideshow" - consists of multiple slide objects and runs the slideshow

//==================================================
// slide object
//==================================================
function slide(src,link,text,target,attr) {
// This is the constructor function for the slide object.
// It is called automatically when you create a new slide object.
// For example:
// s = new slide();

// Image URL
this.src = src;

// Link URL
this.link = link;

// Text to display
this.text = text;

// Name of the target window ("_blank")
this.target = target;

// Custom duration for the slide, in milliseconds.
// This is an optional parameter.
// this.timeout = 3000

// Attributes for the target window:
// width=n,height=n,resizable=yes or no,scrollbars=yes or no,
// toolbar=yes or no,location=yes or no,directories=yes or no,
// status=yes or no,menubar=yes or no,copyhistory=yes or no
// Example: "width=200,height=300"
this.attr = attr;

// Create an image object for the slide
if (document.images) {
this.image = new Image();
}

// Flag to tell when load() has already been called
this.loaded = false;

//--------------------------------------------------
this.load = function() {
// This method loads the image for the slide

if (!document.images) { return; }

if (!this.loaded) {
this.image.src = this.src;
this.loaded = true;
}
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.hotlink = function() {
// This method jumps to the slide's link.
// If a window was specified for the slide, then it opens a new window.

var mywindow;

// If this slide does not have a link, do nothing
if (!this.link) return;

// Open the link in a separate window?
if (this.target) {

// If window attributes are specified,
// use them to open the new window
if (this.attr) {
mywindow = window.open(this.link, this.target, this.attr);

} else {
// If window attributes are not specified, do not use them
// (this will copy the attributes from the originating window)
 mywindow = window.open(this.link, this.target);
}

// Pop the window to the front
if (mywindow && mywindow.focus) mywindow.focus();

} else {
// Open the link in the current window
location.href = this.link;
}
}
}

//==================================================
// slideshow object
//==================================================
function slideshow( slideshowname ) {
// This is the constructor function for the slideshow object.
// It is called automatically when you create a new object.
// For example:
// ss = new slideshow("ss");

// Name of this object
// (required if you want your slideshow to auto-play)
// For example, "SLIDES1"
this.name = slideshowname;

// When we reach the last slide, should we loop around to start the
// slideshow again?
this.repeat = true;

// Number of images to pre-fetch.
// -1 = preload all images.
// 0 = load each image is it is used.
// n = pre-fetch n images ahead of the current image.
// I recommend preloading all images unless you have large
// images, or a large amount of images.
this.prefetch = -1;

// IMAGE element on your HTML page.
// For example, document.images.SLIDES1IMG
this.image;

// ID of a DIV element on your HTML page that will contain the text.
// For example, "slides2text"
// Note: after you set this variable, you should call
// the update() method to update the slideshow display.
this.textid;

// TEXTAREA element on your HTML page.
// For example, document.SLIDES1FORM.SLIDES1TEXT
// This is a depracated method for displaying the text,
// but you might want to supply it for older browsers.
this.textarea;

// Milliseconds to pause between slides.
// Individual slides can override this.
this.timeout = 3000;

// Hook functions to be called before and after updating the slide
// this.pre_update_hook = function() { }
// this.post_update_hook = function() { }

// These are private variables
this.slides = new Array();
this.current = 0;
this.timeoutid = 0;

//--------------------------------------------------
// Public methods
//--------------------------------------------------
this.add_slide = function(slide) {
// Add a slide to the slideshow.
// For example:
// SLIDES1.add_slide(new slide("s1.jpg", "link.html"))

var i = this.slides.length;

// Prefetch the slide image if necessary
if (this.prefetch == -1) {
slide.load();
}

this.slides_ = slide;
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.play = function(timeout) {
// This method implements the automatically running slideshow.
// If you specify the "timeout" argument, then a new default
// timeout will be set for the slideshow.

// Make sure we're not already playing
this.pause();

// If the timeout argument was specified (optional)
// then make it the new default
if (timeout) {
this.timeout = timeout;
}

// If the current slide has a custom timeout, use it;
// otherwise use the default timeout
if (typeof this.slides[ this.current ].timeout != 'undefined') {
timeout = this.slides[ this.current ].timeout;
} else {
timeout = this.timeout;
}

// After the timeout, call this.loop()
this.timeoutid = setTimeout( this.name + ".loop()", timeout);
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.pause = function() {
// This method stops the slideshow if it is automatically running.

if (this.timeoutid != 0) {

clearTimeout(this.timeoutid);
this.timeoutid = 0;

}
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.update = function() {
// This method updates the slideshow image on the page

// Make sure the slideshow has been initialized correctly
if (! this.valid_image()) { return; }

// Call the pre-update hook function if one was specified
if (typeof this.pre_update_hook == 'function') {
this.pre_update_hook();
}

// Convenience variable for the current slide
var slide = this.slides[ this.current ];

// Determine if the browser supports filters
var dofilter = false;
if (this.image &&
typeof this.image.filters != 'undefined' &&
typeof this.image.filters[0] != 'undefined') {

dofilter = true;

}

// Load the slide image if necessary
slide.load();

// Apply the filters for the image transition
if (dofilter) {

// If the user has specified a custom filter for this slide,
// then set it now
if (slide.filter &&
this.image.style &&
this.image.style.filter) {

this.image.style.filter = slide.filter;

}
this.image.filters[0].Apply();
}

// Update the image.
this.image.src = slide.image.src;

// Play the image transition filters
if (dofilter) {
this.image.filters[0].Play();
}

// Update the text
this.display_text();

// Call the post-update hook function if one was specified
if (typeof this.post_update_hook == 'function') {
this.post_update_hook();
}

// Do we need to pre-fetch images?
if (this.prefetch > 0) {

var next, prev, count;

// Pre-fetch the next slide image(s)
next = this.current;
prev = this.current;
count = 0;
do {

// Get the next and previous slide number
// Loop past the ends of the slideshow if necessary
if (++next >= this.slides.length) next = 0;
if (--prev < 0) prev = this.slides.length - 1;

// Preload the slide image
this.slides[next].load();
this.slides[prev].load();

// Keep going until we have fetched
// the designated number of slides

} while (++count < this.prefetch);
}
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.goto_slide = function {
// This method jumpts to the slide number you specify.
// If you use slide number -1, then it jumps to the last slide.
// You can use this to make links that go to a specific slide,
// or to go to the beginning or end of the slideshow.
// Examples:
// onClick="myslides.goto_slide(0)"
// onClick="myslides.goto_slide(-1)"
// onClick="myslides.goto_slide(5)"

if (n == -1) {
n = this.slides.length - 1;
}

if (n < this.slides.length && n >= 0) {
this.current = n;
}

this.update();
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.goto_random_slide = function(include_current) {
// Picks a random slide (other than the current slide) and
// displays it.
// If the include_current parameter is true,
// then 
// See also: shuffle()

var i;

// Make sure there is more than one slide
if (this.slides.length > 1) {

// Generate a random slide number,
// but make sure it is not the current slide
do {
i = Math.floor(Math.random()*this.slides.length);
} while (i == this.current);

// Display the slide
this.goto_slide(i);
}
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.next = function() {
// This method advances to the next slide.

// Increment the image number
if (this.current < this.slides.length - 1) {
this.current++;
} else if (this.repeat) {
this.current = 0;
}

this.update();
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.previous = function() {
// This method goes to the previous slide.

// Decrement the image number
if (this.current > 0) {
this.current--;
} else if (this.repeat) {
this.current = this.slides.length - 1;
}

this.update();
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.shuffle = function() {
// This method randomly shuffles the order of the slides.

var i, i2, slides_copy, slides_randomized;

// Create a copy of the array containing the slides
// in sequential order
slides_copy = new Array();
for (i = 0; i < this.slides.length; i++) {
slides_copy = this.slides;
}

// Create a new array to contain the slides in random order
slides_randomized = new Array();

// To populate the new array of slides in random order,
// loop through the existing slides, picking a random
// slide, removing it from the ordered list and adding it to
// the random list.

do {

// Pick a random slide from those that remain
i = Math.floor(Math.random()*slides_copy.length);

// Add the slide to the end of the randomized array
slides_randomized[ slides_randomized.length ] =
slides_copy;

// Remove the slide from the sequential array,
// so it cannot be chosen again
for (i2 = i + 1; i2 < slides_copy.length; i2++) {
slides_copy[i2 - 1] = slides_copy[i2];
 }
slides_copy.length--;

// Keep going until we have removed all the slides

} while (slides_copy.length);

// Now set the slides to the randomized array
this.slides = slides_randomized;
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.get_text = function() {
// This method returns the text of the current slide

return(this.slides[ this.current ].text);
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.get_all_text = function(before_slide, after_slide) {
// Return the text for all of the slides.
// For the text of each slide, add "before_slide" in front of the
// text, and "after_slide" after the text.
// For example:
// document.write("<ul>");
// document.write(s.get_all_text("<li>","\n"));
// document.write("<\/ul>");

all_text = "";

// Loop through all the slides in the slideshow
for (i=0; i < this.slides.length; i++) {

slide = this.slides;

if (slide.text) {
all_text += before_slide + slide.text + after_slide;
}

}

return(all_text);
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.display_text = function(text) {
// Display the text for the current slide

// If the "text" arg was not supplied (usually it isn't),
// get the text from the slideshow
if (!text) {
text = this.slides[ this.current ].text;
}

// If a textarea has been specified,
// then change the text displayed in it
if (this.textarea && typeof this.textarea.value != 'undefined') {
this.textarea.value = text;
}

// If a text id has been specified,
// then change the contents of the HTML element
if (this.textid) {

r = this.getElementById(this.textid);
if (!r) { return false; }
if (typeof r.innerHTML == 'undefined') { return false; }

// Update the text
r.innerHTML = text;
}
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.hotlink = function() {
// This method calls the hotlink() method for the current slide.

this.slides[ this.current ].hotlink();
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.save_position = function(cookiename) {
// Saves the position of the slideshow in a cookie,
// so when you return to this page, the position in the slideshow
// won't be lost.

if (!cookiename) {
cookiename = this.name + '_slideshow';
}

document.cookie = cookiename + '=' + this.current;
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.restore_position = function(cookiename) {
// If you previously called slideshow_save_position(),
// returns the slideshow to the previous state.

//Get cookie code by Shelley Powers

if (!cookiename) {
cookiename = this.name + '_slideshow';
}

var search = cookiename + "=";

if (document.cookie.length > 0) {
offset = document.cookie.indexOf(search);
// if cookie exists
if (offset != -1) { 
offset += search.length;
// set index of beginning of value
end = document.cookie.indexOf(";", offset);
// set index of end of cookie value
if (end == -1) end = document.cookie.length;
this.current = parseInt(unescape(document.cookie.substring(offset, end)));
}
}
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.noscript = function() {
// This method is not for use as part of your slideshow,
// but you can call it to get a plain HTML version of the slideshow
// images and text.
// You should copy the HTML and put it within a NOSCRIPT element, to
// give non-javascript browsers access to your slideshow information.
// This also ensures that your slideshow text and images are indexed
// by search engines.

$html = "\n";

// Loop through all the slides in the slideshow
for (i=0; i < this.slides.length; i++) {

slide = this.slides;

$html += '<P>';

if (slide.link) {
$html += '<a href="' + slide.link + '">';
}

$html += '<img src="' + slide.src + '" ALT="slideshow image">';

if (slide.link) {
$html += "<\/a>";
}

if (slide.text) {
$html += "<BR>\n" + slide.text;
}

$html += "<\/P>" + "\n\n";
}

// Make the HTML browser-safe
$html = $html.replace(/\&/g, "&" );
$html = $html.replace(/</g, "<" );
$html = $html.replace(/>/g, ">" );

return('<pre>' + $html + '</pre>');
}


//==================================================
// Private methods
//==================================================

//--------------------------------------------------
this.loop = function() {
// This method is for internal use only.
// This method gets called automatically by a JavaScript timeout.
// It advances to the next slide, then sets the next timeout.
// If the next slide image has not completed loading yet,
// then do not advance to the next slide yet.

// Make sure the next slide image has finished loading
if (this.current < this.slides.length - 1) {
next_slide = this.slides[this.current + 1];
if (next_slide.image.complete == null || next_slide.image.complete) {
this.next();
}
} else { // we're at the last slide
this.next();
}

// Keep playing the slideshow
this.play( );
}


//--------------------------------------------------
this.valid_image = function() {
// Returns 1 if a valid image has been set for the slideshow

if (!this.image)
{
return false;
}
else {
return true;
}
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.getElementById = function(element_id) {
// This method returns the element corresponding to the id

if (document.getElementById) {
return document.getElementById(element_id);
}
else if (document.all) {
return document.all[element_id];
}
else if (document.layers) {
return document.layers[element_id];
} else {
return undefined;
}
}


//==================================================
// Deprecated methods
// I don't recommend the use of the following methods,
// but they are included for backward compatibility.
// You can delete them if you don't need them.
//==================================================

//--------------------------------------------------
this.set_image = function(imageobject) {
// This method is deprecated; you should use
// the following code instead:
// s.image = document.images.myimagename;
// s.update();

if (!document.images)
return;
this.image = imageobject;
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.set_textarea = function(textareaobject) {
// This method is deprecated; you should use
// the following code instead:
// s.textarea = document.form.textareaname;
// s.update();

this.textarea = textareaobject;
this.display_text();
}

//--------------------------------------------------
this.set_textid = function(textidstr) {
// This method is deprecated; you should use
// the following code instead:
// s.textid = "mytextid";
// s.update();

this.textid = textidstr;
this.display_text();
}
}

//-->
</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>
<!--

SLIDES = new slideshow("SLIDES");
SLIDES.timeout = 3000;
SLIDES.prefetch = -1;
SLIDES.repeat = true;

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/Refs.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/NEWFAREFCourse.htm";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/POM.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/POM.htm";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/MOM.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/MOM.htm";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/Llangefni.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "http://www.llangefnifc.co.uk/index.php";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/CALOGO.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/Reunion.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);

s = new slide();
s.src = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/Images/SCROLL/News.JPG";
s.text = unescape("");
s.link = "http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/NEWS.htm";
s.target = "";
s.attr = "";
s.filter = "";
SLIDES.add_slide(s);



if (false) SLIDES.shuffle();

//-->
</SCRIPT>
<!--



</TH>
<TH scope=col bgColor=#ffffff>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR align=middle bgColor=lightgrey>
<TD class="style193 xl24" width=127>
<DIV class=style204 align=left>Llangefni </DIV></TD>
<TD class=xl25 width=38>
<DIV class="style193 style209" align=center>
<DIV align=center><B><EM><STRONG>34 
</STRONG></EM></B></DIV></DIV></TD>
<TD width=32>
<DIV class=style210 align=center>
<DIV align=center><B><EM><STRONG>72 
</STRONG></EM></B></DIV></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=white>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Bala Town </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>70 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=lightgrey>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Flint Town </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>67 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=white>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Prestatyn</EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>64 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=lightgrey>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Glantraeth </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>57 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=white>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Llanfairpwll </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>57 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=lightgrey>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Holyhead </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>53 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=white>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Mynydd Isa </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>53 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=lightgrey>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Buckley Town </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>52 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=white>
<TD class=xl24><SPAN class=style209><EM>Llandudno </EM></SPAN></TD>
<TD class=xl25 align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>34 </EM></DIV></TD>
<TD align=right>
<DIV class=style209 align=center><EM>48 </EM></DIV></TD></TR>
<TR bgColor=lightgrey>
<TD class=xl24 height=33><A class=style209 
href="http://www.cymru-alliance.co.uk/League%20table0607.htm">Final 
Table </A></TD>
<TD class="xl25 style209" align=right> </TD>
<TD align=right><SPAN class=style209></SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TH>
<TH scope=col bgColor=#ffffff>
<P class=style95><IMG height=161 
src="Cymru Alliance League_files/Huws%20Graynewlogo.jpg" width=142></P></TH>
<TH scope=col bgColor=#ffffff>The Cymru Alliance League AGM will take 
place on Sunday June 17th. At Llandudno Town FC </TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<DIV align=center></DIV>
<P align=center><SPAN class=style98>The views on this site are not always those 
of the Cymru Alliance League</SPAN><BR></P></TD></TR></DIV></BODY></HTML>_


----------

